

Groupon Suspends Sales Rep While It Investigates Yelp Review Threat - tshtf
http://allthingsd.com/20130818/groupon-suspends-sales-rep-while-it-investigates-thinly-veiled-threat-to-small-business-owner/?refcat=news

======
ShabbyDoo
Even ignoring the threat, the sarcasm and tone of blame are unacceptable. What
company would want a reputation for being mean to those choosing not to be
customers (even if somehow deserved)? There was no value to Groupon in the
email sent to the SF restaurant. Of course, I'm sure the sales guy felt better
about himself though.

~~~
sbarre
Which is exactly why he shouldn't be in his position.

A guy with that level of maturity needs to spend a bit more time learning how
to behave before earning a position like account manager or sales rep.

With all the drama surrounding this incident, I doubt this guy will find a
comparable job after Groupon fires him anyways..

------
eksith
"Threat" is a bit of an exaggeration. Regardless, it's seriously
unprofessional, juvenile and completely tactless. Not to mention damaging to
the very company he's serving/ed.

I understand sales people are also human and getting hung up is bound to stir
up emotions, but they still need to keep those in check while on the job. Vent
at things, not people.

~~~
straight_talk_2
>> "Threat" is a bit of an exaggeration.

Not at all.

------
mattdeboard
Is there going to be a news story every time a valley company has an employee
who acts like a jerk?

~~~
eksith
There should, as that would lead companies into hiring fewer jerks. Or at
least fewer jerks in direct contact with customers.

I also think the converse is true. Companies should go public with customers
who are also jerks, as long as their identities are hidden.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1L3eeC2lJZs](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1L3eeC2lJZs)

